# Favorite place to ride in Europe?



## ohcanada (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey everyone, planning a bike trip to Europe in sept 2017. Done a lot of fun stuff on this side of the atlantic (Moab, Park City, Jasper, Burke) and looking for recommendations on the old continent from people who have biked over there. Looking for fun single tracks and scenic rides. Currently considering the Dolomites and Lago di Garda in Italy. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## bboti (Aug 24, 2016)

A month ago I biked here: 
https://www.google.ro/maps/place/At...d=0ahUKEwic3YjktO7OAhVCqxoKHd3nAisQ8gEIjQEwDw
MTB Attersee: Mountainbike Urlaub Österreich - Attersee
It is a very nice place with many-many MTB trails. I would recommend it.

Another popular place is this one in Italy: https://www.google.ro/maps/place/La...d=0ahUKEwiupc36tO7OAhWCTxoKHTviCrgQ8gEIiQEwDw


----------



## SammyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Summer mountain holidays - Portes du Soleil - summer multi activities holidays Alps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2017)

The Dolomites is very picturesque with good riding. The same for Lake Garda (although the main gondola lift (Monte Baldo) is very popular and gets busy. Needs careful planning to use it and its a "once a day" journey as its quite time consuming as you have to queue a lot. Best to use local guides who can supply van uplifts).
I'd recommend Austria...in particular Leogang. The Bike Park is amazing (its the home to a WC DH track after all), but its all rideable - including the WC track. Added to this are the valleys beyond Leogang. The Salbach Hinterglem area is huge with amazing trails.
There is a "5 Gondola Tour" that is awesome. Its about 68km of lift assisted (the 5 gondolas) riding. You can then finish in the BikePark and do the "roll of death" down into the World Cup finish arena. Best riding i've done in a long time (including Pila in Italy, Verbier, Champery, Morgin....)
Its very good and a great alternative to the usual Chatel, PDS etc bike park routine.


----------



## CzechMTBholidays (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey y'all! 
You should definitely consider the Czech Republic! We are organizing MTB trips for singletrack lovers here and the terrains are one of the best in Europe. I'm sure you'd love it! Czech out our offer at: www.CzechMTBholidays.com﻿
Jan


----------



## jcguimaraes (May 27, 2007)

Hello
Please see my post.

http://forums.mtbr.com/europe/mtb-portugal-ride-bike-bring-your-family-1042351.html

What we have to propose to you is a destination that combine your MTB rides with family holidays.

We have rides from 39 € and bikes to rent.

Please check our website and Facebook to find out more
MTB in Portugal | Ride a good time!
www.facebook.com/MTBinPortugal/










We have much to tell you and offer.
There are only two sentences to arouse your curiosity.

We live in Guimarães, a small town in northern Portugal that is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The city is also the birthplace of the Portuguese nationality and where was born and lived the 1stKing of Portugal D. Afonso Henriques.

We could not be a week without ride on our bikes freely everywhere.
Even in winter we have moderate temperatures, is the time of year when we like more to ride.

Only in our "backyard" have many options for rides without the need car travel.
We specialize in ensuring enthusiasts mountain bikers (like ourselves) enjoy their mountain biking here in North of Portugal, We like especially All Mountain hard rides but all kinds of rides are possible here.

I hope our offer interests you.
Jose Carlos Guimaraes
[email protected]

http://forums.mtbr.com/europe/mtb-portugal-ride-bike-bring-your-family-1042351.html


----------

